# ECM Synchronika and Compak E5 Set up.....



## The-E (Jun 18, 2017)

Say hello to my little friends..!!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Hello







Nice set up

ps remember to take the heat sticker off.


----------



## The-E (Jun 18, 2017)

Jony said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Jony.. and yes that's gone, along with the ones on the wand tops.... that damn glue though..!!!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Canny set up, good combination and welcome to the world of ECM Synchronika.

Jon.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Lovely set up mate


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Nice set up and if you still got glue residue, when cold, a little bit of WD40 and a very clean / new micro-fibre cloth gently applied should lift it (be very, very gentle though and keep turning cloth round).

As you will see on all manner of cleaning products test on an inconspicuous area first though









John


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I use this to get rid of group labels n stuff on review machines. I wish manufacturers wouldn't put them on, but it's probably some regulation thing. I think either laser etch it on, or put nothing on. People will note ACS put nothing on the groups.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/De-Solv-it%C2%AE-Sticky-Stuff-Remover-250ml/dp/B00J123K0A/ref=pd_day0_hl_201_3?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00J123K0A&pd_rd_r=ec1d6985-8828-11e8-b707-a7ec52204a2a&pd_rd_w=A9KjV&pd_rd_wg=bjqMe&pf_rd_i=desktop-dp-sims&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_p=5912880959572961824&pf_rd_r=898YEDFGN0VWNFDKY6R3&pf_rd_s=desktop-dp-sims&pf_rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=898YEDFGN0VWNFDKY6R3


----------



## The-E (Jun 18, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> I use this to get rid of group labels n stuff on review machines. I wish manufacturers wouldn't put them on, but it's probably some regulation thing. I think either laser etch it on, or put nothing on. People will note ACS put nothing on the groups.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/De-Solv-it%C2%AE-Sticky-Stuff-Remover-250ml/dp/B00J123K0A/ref=pd_day0_hl_201_3?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00J123K0A&pd_rd_r=ec1d6985-8828-11e8-b707-a7ec52204a2a&pd_rd_w=A9KjV&pd_rd_wg=bjqMe&pf_rd_i=desktop-dp-sims&pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_p=5912880959572961824&pf_rd_r=898YEDFGN0VWNFDKY6R3&pf_rd_s=desktop-dp-sims&pf_rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=898YEDFGN0VWNFDKY6R3


Nice one Dave.. I'll put it on my wishlist.... Thanks.


----------



## The-E (Jun 18, 2017)

johnealey said:


> Nice set up and if you still got glue residue, when cold, a little bit of WD40 and a very clean / new micro-fibre cloth gently applied should lift it (be very, very gentle though and keep turning cloth round).
> 
> As you will see on all manner of cleaning products test on an inconspicuous area first though
> 
> ...


Thanks John, I got rid of 'That' glue by using water, a little fairy, and swearing....!! (will remember the WD40 on future PITA glue..)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You need a nice glass hopper for it now


----------



## The-E (Jun 18, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> You need a nice glass hopper for it now
> 
> View attachment 35523


That's Cool DFK...I like.. can't get it under the cabinets though....


----------



## Guangyeow (Sep 10, 2018)

Good stuff there


----------



## dannoceti (Oct 15, 2018)

Very nice!


----------

